# Anyone know what "toilet" part looks like a styrofoam boob?



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

I wish I could draw it but it is made of styrofoam, and looks like a fake boob, or a hat with a knob on top??  

I could really use some help/expertise here?? denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2016)

You might be talking about a float ball. Does it ride up and down on top of the water?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

I thought so at first, but can't google a pick up one like I've seen.  I've never seen one actually "in" a toilet.  Just laying around, like in someone's garage or something.  It's shaped just like half the size of your pic with a flat (not rounded) bottom, and it has just a little nipple, looking thing on top, always black, with the main part grey?

It may be a part for something else??  Not a toilet??


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

glad you showed up Phil because I was going to write you directly because you come up with strange objects on "can you name this object" or whatever you called it.  Miss that game by the way hugs, denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

Here's what it looks like Phil, and others (just the hat part):


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Here's what it looks like Phil, and others (just the hat part):
> 
> View attachment 26092



Denise, I've never seen one exactly like that, but it looks like it might be the flapper that most have at the end of the chain that closes the drain. Go to You Tube and type "Toilet Repair" I'm sure you will see lots of pictures.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

it's bigger than a flapper UR.  It's the size of/proportion to, that pic above??  I know I've seen them but where, I can't remember.  Construction site, or parts store.  I am googling trying to find the name of them, or even a photo.


----------



## clover (Jan 24, 2016)

That round blue ball we call a ballcock which can stick or needs cleaning and lubricating.  (hope I have explained that in a clean way)


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

It's not like that but thank you clover.  It is shaped exactly like the little hat, but it is that size I would say, the size in your pic

I think it is meant to cover something??


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Try "Toilet repair images" on google. Lots of illustrations. What's the context of your need? If you are looking for a replacement part. you must know where the part goes.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

No, it's for a joke, nothing I gotta have, just something I want the "name of"  I've seen them before, that's all And never hooked up, just laying around.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 24, 2016)

I think it has nothing to do with toilets. 
The search is on! Llol


----------



## Linda (Jan 24, 2016)

I was wondering why you wanted to know, but I guess you've answered that now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2016)

I was thinking flapper too Underock.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 24, 2016)

Winter faucet protector?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

Vicky, that might be it!! Let me look.  THAT'S IT, thank you soooooooo much!!


----------



## clover (Jan 24, 2016)

Your toilet cisterns are slightly different than ours, Do you recognize the bit you are looking for


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Winter faucet protector?




:goodjob:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

thank you clover, I did think it had to be part of a toity, but turns out it wasn't


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yay! We should have a game like this


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

I agree vicki & phil does a fun one similar.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2016)

Huh, what, but, I, are we talking about a toilet cover? An insulated facet cover? A toilet paper cover. Lordy, Denise....I'm totally lost. :dunno::why:


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Denise,  :tapfoot:.  What kind of toilet emergency did you have involving an outside faucet cover? :laugh:


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2016)

Geez, Underock. I'm struggling not to make a comment here.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> I agree vicki & phil does a fun one similar.



Phil _used_ to do a fun one similar - he's retired now.

You got me good, Denise - I was wracking my brain for some foam boob thingie that wasn't a float. Glad you got the answer.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Geez, Underock. I'm struggling not to make a comment here.



I have nothing further to say.


----------



## Linda (Jan 24, 2016)

I think Denise was just trying to get us old people to use our minds so we don't get dementia.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 24, 2016)

SifuPhil said:
			
		

> I was wracking my brain for some foam boob thingie that wasn't a float


You can't imagine what all you come up with, when doing a Google-image search for toilet + styrofoam + boob.....:shrug:


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2016)

Linda said:


> I think Denise was just trying to get us old people to use our minds so we don't get dementia.



Denise? Denise who? :grin:


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2016)

Maybe this.....or this.


----------



## Linda (Jan 24, 2016)

I would have loved that second photo of the toilet paper dispenser back in the days before I discovered allergy pills.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Maybe this.....or this.



Great post, Pappy. Fits the situation perfectly! k:

Its O.K., Denise. We had some fun. Love you anyway.:rose:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

OMG, you guys are ALL hilarious

and thomas? it would not surprise me.  I had to put my "searches" on a higher security because I search out everything seems like, and yeah, I was getting horrific screens full of unmentionables


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

I was looking for the name of the "thing", lmbo, because my friend Reta on Facebook had a picture with a little guy wearing a hat that looked like a faucet protector.  I wanted to ask her why he was wearing a "faucet protector" instead of just saying "why is he wearing a booby".  I know, big letdown, you guys probly thought I had a much more serious need, but it could happen.  And I will, from now on, and never forget, what the infamous styrofoam, boob thing actually is artytime:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> You can't imagine what all you come up with, when doing a Google-image search for toilet + styrofoam + boob.....:shrug:



I just now tried it.

My eyes will never un-see what I have seen. :hypnotysed:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I just now tried it.
> 
> My eyes will never un-see what I have seen. :hypnotysed:



well ya dang fool, we tr'ad ta wern yalayful: (I knew you'd try it)  Ok, comon, fess up, how many udders tried the search, LMBO!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Great post, Pappy. Fits the situation perfectly! k:
> 
> Its O.K., Denise. We had some fun. Love you anyway.:rose:



If anyone has fun on my threads, than it's been a good day!!  LOVE it


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Geez, Underock. I'm struggling not to make a comment here.



I wish you wouldn't suppress your creative genius, let'er rip man!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Phil _used_ to do a fun one similar - he's retired now.
> 
> You got me good, Denise - I was wracking my brain for some foam boob thingie that wasn't a float. Glad you got the answer.



ah gee Phil, couldn't you find a pic of some sort of thingy that we won't recognize? I'm hoping at least some of us haven't "seen everything" yet


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> ah gee Phil, couldn't you find a pic of some sort of thingy that we won't recognize? I'm hoping at least some of us haven't "seen everything" yet



Well, okay, one last time, but remember, you asked for it!

What is the name of the collar this man is wearing?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, okay, one last time, but remember, you asked for it!
> 
> What is the name of the collar this man is wearing?
> 
> View attachment 26103



OMG, MY eyes will never unsee that!! Horrible, just horrible, LMBO!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, okay, one last time, but remember, you asked for it!
> 
> What is the name of the collar this man is wearing?
> 
> View attachment 26103



without searching, I would say this is an "anti-scratch" collar, but in this man's case, I think they failed to put it in the right place, lol


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 24, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, okay, one last time, but remember, you asked for it!
> 
> What is the name of the collar this man is wearing?
> 
> View attachment 26103



Phil, I just commented on another thread that I don't have your guts. I rest my case. :hatoff:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 25, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Phil, I just commented on another thread that I don't have your guts. I rest my case. :hatoff:



You should have seen how much guts it took to appear with Oliver Hardy back in the day!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2016)

Denise. To answer your rep:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 25, 2016)

What a tedious and disgusting thread.  Seniors should show a little more class rather discussing something like products for their ass...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 25, 2016)

Good morning to you too, Ralphy.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2016)

Ass-suming you are right, Ralphy, we are just flushing out some answers to Denise's question.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 25, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> You should have seen how much guts it took to appear with Oliver Hardy back in the day!



Yeah, and guts to just climb in that little box from day to day  I always thought you were the real talent in that duo


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 25, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> What a tedious and disgusting thread.  Seniors should show a little more class rather discussing something like products for their ass...



We can discuss products for your ass Ralphy??  Or did you mean to put a "than" in their somewhere?


----------



## clover (Jan 25, 2016)

"I need a thingy to fix the thingy because the thingy came loose and the thingy is wiggly now. Do you sell those ! "

Me at a hardware shop


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 25, 2016)

clover said:


> "I need a thingy to fix the thingy because the thingy came loose and the thingy is wiggly now. Do you sell those ! "
> 
> Me at a hardware shop



we have every thingy, for every thingy need, we will beat anybody else's price on thingys Clover!! Com'on down, and see our thingy's today!!


----------



## clover (Jan 25, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> we have every thingy, for every thingy need, we will beat anybody else's price on thingys Clover!! Com'on down, and see our thingy's today!!



Sounds good..But can you fix my wiggly thingy  !


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh, yes, I can definitely fix your wiggly thing--no tools required!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 25, 2016)

see there, we have a specialist ready and willing, to fix your wiggly thing!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2016)

:sentimental:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 25, 2016)

Clover, does your wiggly resemble this by chance?  If so, I think we have a special gadget that works well?


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 25, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> You should have seen how much guts it took to appear with Oliver Hardy back in the day!



Actually, you look very good in that hat. Ole!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 25, 2016)

This thread is entertaining.lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 25, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> This thread is entertaining.lol



VERY entertaining!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 26, 2016)

This pic is entertaining...the eyes,lmao

View attachment 26103


----------

